# Amplificador audio hibrido



## facur4 (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola gente. Quiero compartir con ustedes un diseño propio de un amplificador de audio. La etapa de potencia esta calculada para que de unos 30 W aproximadamente sobre una carga de 8 ohms si se la alimenta con +- 24 V. Como ven en la figura, la entrada es una valvula 12ax7. Quiero preguntarles. ¿Esa válvula le dará un sonido característico o realmente no tendrá efecto alguno en el audio? 
La 12ax7 en esa configuración está amplificando 50 veces. El operacional está para que trabaje como adaptador de impedancias y de paso colabora con la linealidad del circuito al tener una realimentación directamente desde el parlante.Como verán ese operacional tiene una ganancia unitaria al no tener resistencia entre la salida y la entrada inversora. Mejor dicho, toda la etapa desde la entrada del operacional hasta el parlante tiene ganancia de tensón unitaria. Opcionalmente podemos poner un pote para que tenga ganancia. Pero quise dejarle esa función a la válvula.
 Espero sus comentarios. Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

facur4 dijo:


> ¿Esa válvula le dará un sonido característico o realmente no tendrá efecto alguno en el audio?


Va a sonar valvuloso.

Lo que sí, para las tensiones (potencias) que estás pensando usar te recomendaría irte por un LM3886 o un TDA7294. Son integrados que te van a sacar del problema de calibraciones y demás y te van a dar muy buen resultado en lugar de los transistores.

Lo de la ganancia... Bueno, eso me suena raro, pero es un detalle menor.

Saludos


----------



## facur4 (Abr 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Va a sonar valvuloso.
> 
> Lo que sí, para las tensiones (potencias) que estás pensando usar te recomendaría irte por un LM3886 o un TDA7294. Son integrados que te van a sacar del problema de calibraciones y demás y te van a dar muy buen resultado en lugar de los transistores.
> 
> ...


Hola, gracias por tu ayuda. Mirá.Como soy estudiante de electrónica decidí meterme con los transistores en vez de comprar el integrado hecho. Es mas personalizable y creo que sientes gusto al escuchar tu propio invento. De válvulas sólo he leído un poco de manuales nada más por eso ando con esas dudas. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

facur4 dijo:


> Hola gente. Quiero compartir con ustedes un diseño propio de un amplificador de audio. La etapa de potencia esta calculada para que de unos 30 W aproximadamente sobre una carga de 8 ohms si se la alimenta con +- 24 V. Como ven en la figura, la entrada es una valvula 12ax7. Quiero preguntarles. *¿Esa válvula le dará un sonido característico o realmente no tendrá efecto alguno en el audio? *



Mirá facur:
El "sonido de las válvulas" se debe a varias cosas, y todas esas "cosas" deben estar en el camino de la señal si querés lograr reproducirlo.
Haciendo lo que has propuesto; pre valvular + ampli con transistores; vas a lograr reconstruir una buena parte del "efecto" pero no todo, por que si bien gran parte del mito urbano del sonido de la válvulas es "real" la diferencia principal con un diseño con transistores se debe a que el diseño con sonido a válvulas es *inherentemente malo*, con la idea de que distorsione ya que las válvulas tienen un tipo de distorsión "particular" que a muchos les gusta. Otra causa del "sonido a valvulas" no se debe a las válvulas en sí, sino al transformador de salida, que no existe en tu diseño. Y el ultimo efecto importante es la distorsión de la etapa de salida, que es una distorsión "suave y panzona" (hablando de la forma de onda) contra el escalón violento que meten los transistores...y esto es otra cosa que no vas a tener.
Lo de los pre-valvulares tiene sentido si es un amplificador para guitarra o bajo, donde la distorsión propia del diseño del pre es util para los intérpretes, pero si lo tuyo es para Alta Fidelidad, desde ya te aviso que la fidelidad no va a ser muy alta, por que estás diseñando un equipo para que distorsione en lugar de ser un equipo "transparente".

En fin...si te gusta escuchar con distorsión...es tu decisión...

Saludos!


----------



## gedolaudor (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola Facur4,

Lo que ha manifestado ezavalla es tal cual. Sin perjuicio de ello, si es lo que buscas y quieres experimentar con estas cosas, adelante.

Por favor, postea resultados, si armas tu propuesta.

La ganancia de 50 me inquieta... quizas probando con una 12au7...

Suerte con tu proyecto.

Saludos,
Gedolaudor


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 22, 2010)

Una pregunta... es un simple amplificador de audio, o es un amplificador de guitarra? Si es amplificador de guitarra y la valvula servira para el overdrive, entonces si escucharas una sorpresa.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Este diseño tengo ganas de probarlo:

Las simulaciones dan resultados más que buenos. La respuesta en frecuencia de 10Hz a 50kHz dentro de 0.1 db, la ganancia 39.5 db (cerca de 100 veces en tensión), y la distorsión <0.1%.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

Don gato grande, supongo yo que te debe trabajar minimo hasta los 70khz, aumenta el tamaño del capacitor de entrada y aumenta un poco mas tu ancho de banda, pero primero armalo y luego hacemos pruebas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 11, 2011)

A sugerencia de Don Anti, hice unas correcciones en algunos valores de condensadores.
Adjunto la gráfica de la respuesta en frecuencia:

Eliminé el condensador de realimentación para alta frecuencia y algunas otras cositas.
Es de hacer notar que entre el margen superior e inferior del plotter de frecuencias hay solo 0.1 dB.
También cabe destacar que es una simulación.
Además, no tendría forma de medir semejantes niveles de precisión 
Pero me juego a que funca (regionalismo de funcionar) casi tan bien como la simulación.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

No lo dudo, cuando lo armes, asegurate tener un generador de señales y un osciloscipio a la mano, para ver como andamos... 

Es interesante ver esto. saludos y espero continuación.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anti Mundo X D): osciloscopio tengo, un viejo Leader LBO508A del cual no me quejo para nada, oscilador un XR2206 con un paso final. Excepto el osciloscopio, el tester y un oscilador de referencia de 10 MHz (se usaban en los up-converter de plantas terrenas de satélite, ahora no sé), el resto es todo casero, nada que se pudiera tomar como "cierto". Pero igual me voy a hacer un tiempito para armarlo (y nada de impresos ). No porque los deteste, solo que me resulta más fácil a la vieja usanza. 

PD: el tiempo requerido para el gato viejo haga algo, depende mucho de su entorno, si pasa una mosca volando hay muuuuuuuucho retraso


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2011)

pues es mejor primero hacer "protos" para conocer los problemas y luego ya armar el pcb... yo tambien apoyo tu mentalidad...

Realmente si logras que supere los 80khz para audio, esta perfecto, asi que tu equipo creo que dara bastante utilidad en esta aplicacion... mantenemos contacto.


----------

